# Need Help with re-design



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

I would just get a really nice corner tub that didnt take up so much room you can find really nice ones... corner tubs take up less space... i used the stock measurement for the tub and sorry if this is a little off i tried with what i had... 

anyway here is my little idea...


----------



## ttwiss (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks Grofica. I have looked at corner tubs as that will save some space. One in particular I looked is 54 1/2" x 54 1/2". I'm not sure how much space is needed on either side of that, though, for construction. I would need to lose a foot probably on the double sink/cabinets.

My other ideas are to place the shower where the toilet is now, place the toilet where the shower is and create a separate room for the shower and toilet. I could extend the room closer to the other wall with the added space from moving the tub to the corner.

I'll see if I can find a program to help me do this and post it up here.


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

ttwiss said:


> Thanks Grofica. I have looked at corner tubs as that will save some space. One in particular I looked is 54 1/2" x 54 1/2". I'm not sure how much space is needed on either side of that, though, for construction. I would need to lose a foot probably on the double sink/cabinets.
> 
> My other ideas are to place the shower where the toilet is now, place the toilet where the shower is and create a separate room for the shower and toilet. I could extend the room closer to the other wall with the added space from moving the tub to the corner.
> 
> I'll see if I can find a program to help me do this and post it up here.


but with so many boxed off "min"rooms wont that make the bathroom feel a LOT smaller???


----------



## ttwiss (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes- that is part of the problem. I want a large shower, but not sure if I can get it with what I have. Here is what I was able to come up with- but it still doesn't really work. Shower is 4' x 5'6"


----------



## 3detailer (Nov 25, 2009)

Maybe something like this will work. I ran out of time and didn't include all the details and didn't shorten up the cabinetry, but I think you'll get the idea.

fitZ


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

oh damn thats better then mine... 

what are you using to render?


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

oh and sorry i had forgot to put the links for these two tubs... (home depot)

on is a whirlpool for 1130 http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

and the other is a normal soaking tub for 724 http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

but the other poster has a better idea i was just searching... anyway hope it helps.


----------



## 3detailer (Nov 25, 2009)

> what are you using to render?


If you are referring to my model...actually..nothing.:laughing: Its just plain ole sketchup. No time to render. Too much cleanup and besides..my computer is just too slow.


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

you mean google sketch-up????


----------



## 3detailer (Nov 25, 2009)

> you mean google sketch-up????


You betcha. I love Sketchup. Lots of Rubys(plugins) and renderers. Easy to draw complex models in lots of different styles. PLUS..the 3d Warehouse, where you can find literally MILLIONS of models of almost anything from screws to machine guns.:laughing: At a click of the mouse, you can download them and insert them into your own model. Where do you think I got the toilet and tub?
Oh,and not to mention.........its FREE!!:thumbup: Speaking of free, there is a killer renderer for 
sketchup called Kerkythea. Dang...unbelievable. Although it takes a much more updated computer than mine. Frankly, I'm almost ready to build a new graphics computer with an
Intel i7 quad processor and the unbelievable Nirvada Quadro graphics card. Nirvada is building entire platforms for high end engineering/chemical/physics and 3d movie computers from these cards. Up to four of them on one special motherboard. Holy moly. You can't believe what their doing with these. Do a search on CUDA, which is an entire graphics system.
fitZ


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

is it a big file? I am kind of limited on how much i can download per day.... :-( i want sketch-up


----------



## 3detailer (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't know about that. I'm on a 16meg line and spoiled when it comes to downloading. I never pay attention. Just click and download huge files in SECONDS. You might look it up. I would provide a link, but I'm new here and this bbs doesn't allow newbees to post links right away. But check it out if you can. It should tell you how big the file is. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.
fitZ


----------



## 3detailer (Nov 25, 2009)

hmmm, I just thought of something. My son knows how to create a Compressed file of Sketchup using something called WinRAW ZIP. I'll ask him about it and maybe I can send you Sketchup with a ton of Plugins. I'll get back to you on that tonight if I can.

fitZ


----------



## Grofica (Apr 15, 2010)

your awesome!


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

http://sketchup.google.com/

full download is about 35mb


----------



## ttwiss (Apr 17, 2010)

3detailer- this looks awesome! I downloaded sketchup but i'm still trying to learn how to use it. It appears that I failed to mention one major item. There is a window in the bathroom- right above the existing tub. 41" wide. And my wife wants to keep a window. Would it be major work to move it?


----------



## 3detailer (Nov 25, 2009)

> 3detailer- this looks awesome!


 Thanks a mill. 



> I downloaded sketchup but i'm still trying to learn how to use it.


 I understand. Took me a while to grasp the basics, but I've learned some tricks. The most awesome tool is the Push/Pull tool. Makes doing 3d childs play, once you understand some of the other basic tools.

The most important thing to understand is the xy plane. This is the plane that lies on the Green/Red axis. This is the default plane when you draw a rectangle. Everything in height is determined from this plane.

But to make things really easy, you need to set some things up.

Unfortunately, I use Sketchup PRO, which may have a different set of available tools than the FREE version. But you probably have the standard set of default tools, which I will show you how to "manipulate"

Here is what I did to make Sketchup work for me easily. The first thing is the Zoom tool. When you first open Sketchup, there is a "default" set of Tools in the tool bar. The tools are "sets", such as the drawing tool set, the zoom tool set, the modifying tool set, etc. You can select what "sets" are placed on the Tool Bar in the VIEW menu. Select View-...then a dropdown Menu appears. At the top is the "Tool" selection. Click on Tools, and another menu bar appears at the side with a list of Tools that you can turn off or on. Usually the "Large Tool" is ON, by default, although yours may be different. For me, I turn this set OFF, for one reason only. And that is the Zoom tool.













By default, the LARGE TOOL SET, only contains a few of the available ZOOM Tools. There are a few more that you can select from the list that are invaluable. I use them every few seconds. Although the most important is the "Orbit" tool, which IS in the default set. This allows rotating your "view" in SPACE. You can orbit the view of your model in all axis'. Next is the Zoom IN and OUT tool. Next is the PAN tool. These three are "usually" the default Zoom tools in the Free version, although Ver7 may have more, I'm not sure. However, there is a ZOOM WINDOW tool, which may or may not be included in your version, at least in the default ZOOM SET. This is a very important tool to select with a tool button. NORMALLY, you have to select Ct/Alt/W, to get the zoom Window tool. Pain in the butt. This is why, on the View, Tool dropdown, I select the CAMERA tool set. These are ACTUALLY, a set of ZOOM Tools. Zoom WINDOW, PREVIOUS, BACK, and EXTENTS, which when selected, Zooms the view where you can see EVERYTHING in the model space. So, first, select the CAMERA tool set, and look at what comes up. 

Look at the Tool sets I have turned ON, in the jpg. Try those out and see.
You can physically move these sets whereever you want to place them in the tool bars. Just click on the little bar at the end of each tool set, and drag them, even in the middle of the screen. Although I leave them on top, you can make a tool bar on either the left or right side of the screen as well, depending on your work preference.

The next thing is a TEMPLATE. This is very important. When Sketchup opens, it has a DEFAULT set of "model settings". You want to change these settings so everytime you open Sketchyup, your "settings" are already in place as a TEMPLATE. The first thing to set is your STYLE.
The STYLES are found in a dropdown menu when you click on WINDOW.
Scroll down to "Styles" and when you click on it, a new menu "window" will appear, with a dozen or so default STYLES. Click on each one of these, and the Sketchup "world" will alter to this particular Style. I use the "DESIGN" style, as a default, which is the third selection to the right in the top row, although, you can change them at will to make your model appear however you want it to appear. Try them out.










There is another set of "parameters" that allow your STYLE to look different as well. These are found under the VIEW menu. Down at the bottom, you will find EDGE style and FACE style. Each has another sub-menu when selected. When you select EDGE, there is a small list of various EDGE types. In my "template", I have the DISPLAY EDGES turned on, but nothing else, as I want my model to have a DESIGN look. If you turn on the PROFILE EDGE, the outline of the model lines become BOLD, which gives the modele a "sketchy" look. I use this sometimes, depending on what I am modeling. Try all these out...although you need a "model" to try them on. Which now brings up the next parameter of your TEMPLATE.

There are many "parameters" that can be setup, to make different aspects either easier, or automatic, or in different "units" etc. The first one to set is your UNITS. This tells Sketchup if you are working in FEET, INCHES, MILLIMETERS or what. Also what type of fractions, either Decimal, or actual Fractions. Since I have been a "CAD detailer" for many years, using Autocad, I became accustomed to working in DECIMALS, which makes entering fractional line LENGHTHS and Dimensions very easy. Although it takes a while to memorize the conversion factors. But once you do, believe me, it makes drawing in fraction of inches, very easy. 

Also is the PRECISION parameter. Sketchup has a PRECISION factor of 14 decimal points, which means you can draw in as precise space as you want. My precision is usually within 1/32", as that is as close as I need for pro woodworking. Although, in Metal and "gauges", you might need a precision as close as .0005". So, in 1/32" increments, the DECIMAL equivelents work out like this:

1/32"= .0312 Each successive increment increases by this much.
1/16"= .0625 From this point I work in 1/16" increments.
1/8" = .125
3/16" = .1875
1/4" = .25
5/16"= .3125
3/8"= .375
7/16"= .4375
1/2" = .5
9/16" = .5625
5/8" = .625
11/16" = .6875
3/4" = .75
13/16" = .8125
7/8" =.875
15/16 = .9375
and then...1" = 1 :laughing:

Print those out and keep them by your keyboard, untill you memorize them. That is if you want to work this way. Some people, who just want to design in a less precise format may sellect FEET AND INCHES. But first, you need to select the UNITS of choice for your TEMPLATE.

To set the Units, click on WINDOW(in the top tool bar), and a dropdown menu appears. The first selection is MODEL INFO. Click on this and a seperate window with a list of "preferences" on the left side appears.
At the bottom, select UNITS and this "field" appears.









Select FORMAT. A drop down menu with a list of "formats" appears. I select DECIMAL. 










And to the right is another field which when clicked on, has a list of UNITS. I select INCHES.

And below the Format field, is another field called PRECISION,which when 
clicked on displays a list of Decimal points. I select .0000 as this is the maximum decimal points for increments of 1/16". See my conversion list above. Only 4 decimal points are used.

Ok, I'm outta time at the moment. However there is much more to drawing in Sketchup, and I have many tricks to make drawing very simple and fun.
I'll be back to show you if you so desire. One last thing. When you draw ANYTHING, like a square, rectangle, circle or anything that is a PLANE, always select the ENTIRE object, then while the curser is still on the object, RIGHT CLICK, and a menu appears. Select MAKE GROUP. Now, all the lines that make this polygon become an object, instead of a bunch of seperate lines. ALWAYS make a group of a polygon. Then you can "select" this polygon, RIGHT CLICK on it, and the menu appears again. Select "EDIT GROUP". Now you can do ANYTHING to this group, without affecting any other entity. Like PUSH/PULL, add lines or other objects, move lines and objects, rotate things etc. You can even make groups within groups...within Groups....within Groups. However, the more groups you make within other groups, it becomes very confusing which group you are editing. More on that later.

I would suggest joining the Sketchup forums too. There are literally TONS of tutorials ....AND...PLUGINS!! Which once you download expands the toolbar capability of Sketchup many times over.



> There is a window in the bathroom- right above the existing tub. 41" wide. And my wife wants to keep a window. Would it be major work to move it?


 Not in Sketchup.










:laughing: Hahahaha! Just kidding. Well, it depends on many things. The existing construction, pipes, exterior materials, your skills and tools, money.....explain a bit and maybe post some pictures and I'm sure either me or others with more construction experience can tell you whether you can or not, and if so, how to do it.
OR, simply remodel the MODEL....in Sketchup! If you want, I'll post the .skp file and since most of the elements are GROUPS and COMPONENTS, it will allow you to experiment with a pre drawn model. Plus, if you save a second file and rename it, you can erase everything, and then...SAVE IT AS A TEMPLATE! Voila...everything will be the same as mine when you start up Sketchup. Simple. Ha!

Ok, gotta go for now
Hope this helps a bit. I do have MANY MANY other tricks too. Just ask and I'll try to show you them, but it may take a few days to do it. 
fitZ


----------



## ttwiss (Apr 17, 2010)

WOW! This is a lot of stuff. And good! Thanks for the tutorial. I seem to have the basics down as I watched some of the sketchup video tutorials. But I don't know how to get into the nitty gritty of it with actual measurements and adding objects. So this will help TONS. If you don't mind posting the .skp file that would be awesome. I'm gonna try and spend what little time I have tonight trying to figure out just a little bit of this.


----------



## 3detailer (Nov 25, 2009)

Howdy! Well, ok I've attatched the skp file. Unfortunately, when I do "quicky" forum models, I don't always adhere to my normal drawing routines, so there are probably some things in it that aren't set up correctly...like "groups within groups", components on certain layers or even the layers themselves. This is a take it "as is" model:laughing:

But I'm sure you will be able to manipulate it easier than if you were trying to draw it yourself from scratch. So, have fun with it. BTW, if you "edit" the cabinet "groups" within "groups", there are even drawers and vertical pullouts that you can re-arrange to your liking. The "scale" tool can work wonders, although there is a plugin that allows stretching of entities, without re-scaling certain items within the group. For instance, if you scale a drawer in one axis, it will also scale the thickness of the drawer members themself, which is a drawback to the "scale" tool. Works good for some things though. Anyway, don't have any time for additional Sketchup stuff at the moment. I'm actually remodeling my own bathroom, and am installing the shower pan this morning. Hence the cabinetry in your sketchup model....it; came from my OWN bathroom design. I'll be building my real cabinetry just like in the model. Ok, gotta go. Have fun.
fitZ

oops, just tried to attatch the .skp file. The bbs wouldn't allow it. I'll have to find out how to do this. Sorry. I'll be back when I do.


----------



## 3detailer (Nov 25, 2009)

Howdy again. Well, I just contacted the site help forum, and one of the moderators has added .skp files to the file types allowed. Unfortunately it has a 1meg limit. Even this small model is a whopping 12meg. The only way I see to get this to you is zip it as a WinRaw file and email it to you. You would have to download the WinRaw Unzipper program though, unless you already have it. Let me know.
fitZ


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd put the 4x6 shower in the corner by the walk in closet where the vanity is now. Turn the tub so it's along the same wall as the new shower. That will give you 24" more next where the shower is now. Put the vanity where the shower and recovered 24" is now.


----------

